# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Overbelasting van spieren - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Overbelasting van spieren* 

Wanneer de spieren zijn overbelast, kunnen ze op de een of andere manier zich minder goed of niet herstellen. Het kan plotseling ontstaan of gelijdelijk. De spieren kunnen dan zo zeer doen dat je moeite kan hebben met bepaalde bewegingen. 

*Oorzaak*
Er kunnen verschillende oorzaken zijn waardoor spieren overbelast raken. 

- Het kan bijvoorbeeld plotseling in je rug schieten als je iets zwaars hebt getilt of een vreemde beweging maakt bij het sporten. Ook bij een val waar je lelijk terechtkomt kan je spier verrekt raken. 
- Als je een tijdje niet hebt gesport en je gaat dan opeens weer fanatiek sporten, kunnen je spieren overbelast raken.
- Wanneer je spieren veel krachtinspanning hebben gehad, hebben ze even rust nodig om te kunnen herstellen. Als deze rustperiode te kort is, kan dit overbelasting van je spieren opleveren.
- Het kan ook komen door de beweging veel achter elkaar te herhalen. Grote of kleine bewegingen maakt dan niet uit. 
- Wanneer je de spieren continu aanspant kunnen deze ballast worden. De spieren krijgen dan niet de kans om zich te herstellen. Dit kan komen doordat je stress hebt.
- Spieren kunnen ook ballast raken doordat je een verkeerde houding aanneemt. Bijvoorbeeld dat je bureau te laag of te hoog staat waardoor je of gebogen werkt of met je armen te hoog.

*Onderzoek*
Het beste is om gelijk rust te nemen als je aanhoudende pijn voelt in je spieren. Als dat nog niet over is, kun je naar de huisarts gaan. Die vertelt je dan wat je kan doen om je overbelaste spieren te laten herstellen. 

*Risico's*
Het kan zijn dat je kramp in je spieren krijgt, de welbekende spierknoop. Ze kunnen zenuwen en bloedvaten beknellen waardoor de pijn zich gaat uitstralen naar andere plekken. Heb je bijvoorbeeld spierknopen in de schouders, kan de pijn zich uitstralen naar de bovenarmen. Heb je lage rugpijnen, kan de pijn doorschieten naar de bil en/of bovenbenen. Deze pijnen kunnen doorgaan naar tintelend gevoel van de vingers of tenen. 

*Behandeling*
Het is raadzaam om beweging en rust met elkaar af te wisselen. Wanneer de spier licht belast is, kun je het beste oefeningen doen voor deze spier om aan te sterken. De doorbloeding wordt dan verbeterd en de spieren worden ook soepeler. De rust zorgt er dan voor om de spier te herstellen. De oefeningen kun je krijgen bij een fysiotherapeut. Raadzaam is om de spier warm te houden. 

Een heerlijke massage kan de spierspanning verminderen. Het kan de spieren heerlijk los maken, waardoor herstel van de spier sneller gaat.

Wanneer er opeens een zwelling ontstaat, kun je deze beter koelen met koud water, koude compres of ijs. Laat het ijs nooit op je blote huid komen, want dat blijft vastzitten. Doe het ijs in een plastic zakje met een handdoek erom heen. Laat het getroffen lichaamsdeel hoog leggen. 

*Links bij dit artikel* 
praktijkgroenewolddeveneter.nl
gezondheid.be

----------


## Luuss0404

Rugpijn zorgt voor veel andere klachten...
Ik heb ook rugpijn en dat straalt door naar andere plekken, wat voor mij helpt is eerst zwemmen dan sauna, als ik me goed voel dan ga ik ook naar de sportschool om mijn rugspieren aan te sterken (als ik ga heb ik pijn maar daarna profijt, alleen als ik lang niet naar de sportschool ga merk ik het echt)...
Wat voor anderen soms helpt is van die anti spierpijn zalf of spray, massage, fysiotherapie, chiropractie, accupunctuur...

----------

